# Google Nexus 7



## Firefly2012 (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these?  What do you think if so?  Have you had any problems with the screen (have seen a few sites mention some hardware issues with the screen)?

I currently have an iPad3 which is lovely but (a) the kids also love it which means I have to fight them for it, and (b) I have to put up with Apple's insistence that it knows best.

The Nexus 7 would suit me (right size for my commute) and I principally want it for reading books, serfing and checking my email so it should cope admirably with this.  Watching the odd film may well come into it too.

All replies appreciated!


----------

